# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Саша Чёрный, русский поэт (13.10.1880, Одесса - 5.07.1932, деревня Лаванду, Франция)

## Lampada

Uploaded by Edinstvenaja on Aug 10, 2011  *Про девочку, которая нашла своего мишку* 
Саша Чёрный (из цикла стихов "Детский Остров") 
Текст читает:* Никита Лизунов* 
Мишка, мишка, как не стыдно!
Вылезай из-под комода...
Ты меня не любишь, видно?
Это что ещё за мода!
Как ты смел удрать без спроса?
На кого ты стал похож?
На несчастного барбоса,
За которым гнался ёж...
Весь в пылинках,
В паутинках,
Со скорлупкой на носу...
Так рисуют на картинках
Только чёртика в лесу.
Целый день тебя искала --
В детской, в кухне, в кладовой,
Слёзы локтем вытирала
И качала головой...
В коридоре полетела, --
Вот, царапка на губе...
Хочешь супу? я не ела --
Всё оставила тебе.
Мишка-миш, мохнатый мишка,
Мой лохматенький малыш!
Жили-были кот да мышка...
Не шалили! слышишь, миш?
Извинись, скажи: не буду
Под комоды залезать.
Я куплю тебе верблюда
И зелёную кровать.
Самый мой любимый бантик
Повяжу тебе на грудь:
Будешь милый, будешь франтик, --
Только ты послушным будь...
Что молчишь? возьмём-ка щётку --
Надо все соринки снять.
Чтоб скорей тебя, уродку,
Я могла расцеловать. 
1916 г.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...ck%5Fnumber=01     *Королева-золотые пятки* 
В старовенгерском королевстве жил король, старик седой, три зуба, да и те шатаются. Жена у него была молодая, собой крымское яблочко, румянец насквозь так себя и оказывает. Пройдет по дворцу, взглянет, – солдаты на страже аж покачиваются.
Король все Богу молился, альбо в бане сидел, барсуковым салом крестец ему для полировки крови дежурные девушки терли. Пиров не давал, на охоту не ездил. Королеву раз в сутки в белый лоб поцелует, рукой махнет да и прочь пойдет. Короче сказать, никакого удовольствия королеве не было. Одно только оставалось – сладко попить-поесть. Паек ей шел королевский, полный, что хошь, то и заказывай. Хоть три куска сахару в чай клади, отказу нет.
Надумала королева как-то гурьевской кашки перед сном поесть. Русский посол ей в день ангела полный рецепт предоставил: мед да миндаль, да манной каши на сливках, да изюму с цукатцем чайную чашечку верхом. До того вкусно, что повар на королевской кухне, пробовавши, на половину приел. И горничная, по коридору несши, не мало хватила. Однако, и королеве осталось.
Ест она тихо-мирно в терему своем, в опочивальне, по венгерски сказать – в салоне. Сверчок за голландкой поцыкивает, лунный блин в резное оконце глядит. На стене вышитый плат: прекрасная Гобелена ножки моет, сама на себя любуется.
Глядь-поглядь, вырос перед королевой дымный старичок, личность паутиной обросла, вроде полкового капельмейстера. Глазки с бело-голубым мерцанием, ножки щуплые в валенках пестрых, ростом, как левофланговый в шестнадцатой роте, – еле носом до стола дотягивает.
Королева ничего, не испугалась.
– Кто ты такой, старичок? Как так скрозь стражу продрались, и что вам от моего королевского величества надобно?
А старичок только носом, как пес на морозе, потягивает:
– Ну и запах… Знаменито пахнет!
Топнула королева по хрустальному паркету венгерским каблучком.
– Ежели ты на мой королевский вопрос ответа не даешь, изволь тотчас выйти вон!
И к звонку-сонетке королевскую муаровую ручку протянула.
Тем часом старичок звонок отвел, ножку дерзко отставил и говорит:
– Что так сразу и вон? Я существо нужное, и выгнать меня никак нельзя. Я, матушка, домовой, могу тебе впавшую грудь сделать, либо, скажем, глаз скосить, – родная мать не узнает…
– Ах, ах!
– Во тебе и ах… Могу и доброе что сделать: королю дней прибавить, альбо тебе волос выбелить, с королем посравнять. Дай, матушка, кашки, за мной не пропадет…
Зло взяло королеву.
– Ты, швабра с ручкой! Нашел чем прельщать… Не про тебя каша варена! Ступай на помойку с опаленной курицы перья обсоси.
Домовой зубом скрипнул, смолчал и сиганул за портьеру, как мышь в подполье в сонную ночь.
Наглоталась королева кашки, расстегнула аграмантовые пуговки, чтобы шов не треснул, ежели вздохнет. Хлопнула в белые ладоши. Постельные девушки свое дело знают: через ручки-ножки гардероб ейный постянули, ночной гарнитур сквозь голову вздели. Стеганое соболье одеяльце с боков подоткнули, будто пташку в гнезде объютили. «Спите с Богом, Ваше Королевское Величество! Первый сон – глаз закрывает, второй сон – сердце пеленает!»
Ладно. Стала она изумрудные глазки заводить. Лампадка в углу двоится. Сверчок поцыкивает. В животе кашка урчит-бурчит, по ученому сказать, переваривается.
Тем часом дымный старичок из-за портьерки ухо приклонил: легкий королевский храп услышал. Он, рябой кот, только того и дожидался. На приступочку стал, на другую подтянулся, из-за пазухи кавказского серебра пузырек достал.
А тут королева во сне как раз приятную сладость увидала, всем своим женским составом потянулась, розовые пятки-пальчики из-под собольей покрышки обнаружила. Тут старичок и нацелился: вспрыснул пятки из фляжечки, дунул сверху, чтобы волшебная смазь ровней растеклась. Тарелку из-под каши облизал наскоро и ходу. Будто и на свете его не было.
Вздохнула королева в обе королевские груди, ручку к сердцу тяжко притулила, и обволокло ее каменным сном аж до самого полудня.  ** * **  
Солнце в цветной оконнице павлиньим хвостом полыхает. Караул сменяется, стража у дверей прикладами о пол гремит. Стрепенулась королева, правую щечку заспала – маком горит. Вскинула было легкие ножки, ан врешь, будто утюги железные к пяткам привинчены. Пульсы все бьются, суставы в коленках действуют, – однако, пятки ни с места. Заело! Села она кое-как, по стенке подтянулась, глянула под одеяльце, так руками и всплеснула: свет оттедова веером, червонным золотом прыщет. Красота, скажем, красотой, а шевеления никакого.
Прибежали на крик постельные девушки, стража у дверей на изготовку взяла, – в кого стрелять неизвестно. Старик король поспешает, халатной кистью пол метет, за ним кот любимый, муаровой масти, лапкой подрыгивает.
Вбежал король, сейчас распоряжение сделал:
– Почему такое? Кто, пес собачий, королеву золотом подковал? Чего стража смотрела? Всех распотрошу, разжалую, на скотный двор сошлю свиньям хвосты подмывать. Чичас королеву на резвые ноги поставить.
Туда-сюда, взяли королеву под теплые мышки, поставили на самаркандский ковер, а она, как клейстер разваренный, так к низу и оседает. Нипочем не устоять. Всунули ее девушки под одеяльце, сами в ногах встали, пальцами фартушки теребят.
– Мы, ваше величество, этому делу не причинны. Почему такая перемена, – нам неизвестно. Опять от короля распоряжение:
– Цыц, сороки! Позвать ко мне лекарей-фельшерей. Да чтобы беглым маршем, не то я их сам так подлечу, лучше не надо!
Не успел приказать, – гул-топот. В две шеренги построились, старший рапортует:
– Честь имеем явиться, ваше величество!
То да се, пробовать стали. Свежепросоленные пиявки от золотых пяток отваливаются, лекарский нож золота не берет, припарки не припаривают. Нет никаких стредствий! Короче сказать, послал их король, озлясь, туда, куда во время учебной стрельбы фельдфебель роту посылает. Приказал с дворцового довольствия снять: лечить не умеют, пусть перила грызут. Прогнал их с глаз долой, а сам с досады пошел в кабинетную комнату сам с собой на русском биллиарде в пирамидку играть.
Той порой по всему королевству, по всем корчмам, постоялым дворам поползли слухи, разговоры, бабьи наговоры, что, мол, такая история с королевой приключилась – вся кругом золотом начисто обросла, одни пятки мясные наружу торчат. Известно, не бывает поля без ржи, слухов без лжи. Сидел в одной такой корчме проходящий солдат 18-го пехотного Вологодского полка, первой роты барабанщик. Домой на побывку шел, приустал, каблуки посбил, в корчму зашел винцом поразвлечься.
Услыхал такое, думает: «Солдат в сказках всегда высоких особ вызволяет, большое награждение ему за то идет. А тут не сказка, случай сурьезный. Неужто я на самом деле сдрейфлю, супротив лекарей способа не сыщу?»
Поднял его винный хмель винтом, на лавку поставил.
Обтер солдат усы, гаркнул:
– Смирно, черти! Равнение на меня… О чем галдеж-то? Ведите меня сей секунд к коменданту: нам золото с любого места свести, что чирей снять. Фамилия Дундуков. Ведите!
Взяли солдата под мышки, поволокли. А у него, чем ближе к дворцу, тем грузнее сапоги передвигаются, в себя приходить стал, струсил. Однако идет. Куда ж денешься?
Доставили его по команде до самого короля.
– Ты, солдат Дундуков, похвалялся?
– Был грех, ваше королевское величество!
– Можешь?
– Похвальба на лучиновых ножках. Постараюсь, что Бог даст!
– Смотри! Оправишь королеву, весь свой век будешь двойную говяжью порцию есть. Не потрафишь, – разговор короткий. Ступай!
Солдат глазом не сморгнул, налево-кругом щелкнул. Ать-два! Все равно, погибать, так с треском… Вытребовал себе обмундирование первого срока и подпрапорщицкие сапоги на ранту, чтобы к королеве не халуем являться. В бане яичным мыльцем помылся, волос дорожный сбрил. В опочивальню его свели, а уж вечер в окно хмурится.
Спит королева, умильно дышит. Вокруг постельные девушки стоят, руками подпершись, жалостливо на солдата смотрят. Понимают, вишь, что зря человек влип.
Ну, видит солдат, что дело не так плохо. Вся королева в своем виде, одни пятки золотые… Зря в корчме набрехали. Повеселел. Всех девушек отослал, одну Дуню, самую из себя разлапушку, оставил.
– Что ж, Дуняш, как, по-вашему, такое случилось?
– Бог знает! Может, она переела? Кровь золотом свернулась, в ножки ей бросилась…
– Тэк-с. А что они вчера кушать изволили?
– Гурьевскую кашку. Вон тарелочка ихняя на столике стоит. Ободок бирюзовый.
Повертел солдат тарелочку, – чисто. Быдто кот языком облизал. Не королева ж лизала.
– Кот тут прошедшую ночь околачивался?
– Что вы, солдатик! Кот королю заместо грелки, всегда с ним спит.
Посмотрел опять на тарелочку: три волоска седых к ободку прилипли. Вещь не простая…
Задумался и говорит Дуне:
– Принеси-ка с кухни миску гурьевской каши. Да рому трехгодовалого полуштоф нераспечатанный. Покамест все.
– Что ж вы одну сладкую кашку кушать будете? Может, вам, кавалер, и мясного хочется? У нас все есть.
– Вот и выходит, Дуняш, что я ошибся. Думал я, что вы умница, а вы, между прочим, такие вопросы задаете. Может, кашу и не я кушать буду.
Закраснелась она. Слетала на кухню. Принесла кашу да рому. Солдат и говорит:
– А теперь уходите, красавица, я лечить буду.
– Как же я королеву одну-то оставлю. Король осерчает.
– Пусть тогда король сам и лечит. Ступай, Дуня. Уж я свое дело и один справлю.
Вздохнула она, ушла. В дверях обернулась: солдат на нее только глазами зыркнул. Бестия!
Спит королева. Умильно дышит. Ухнул солдат рому в кашу, ложку из-за голенища достал, помешал, на стол поставил. Сам сел в углу перед печкой по-киргизски, да в трубу махорочный дым пускать стал. Нельзя же в таком деле без курева.
Ждет-пождет. Только двенадцать часов на башне отщелкало, топ-топ, выходит из-за портьеры дымный старичок, носом поверху тянет, к миске направление держит.
Солдат за печку, – нет его и шабаш.
Короче сказать, ест старичок, ест, аж давится, деревянную ложку по самый черенок в пасть запихивает, с ромом-то каша еще забористее. Под конец едва ложку до рта доносить стал. Стрескал, стервец, все, да так на кожаном кресле и уснул, головой в миске, бороду седую со стола свесивши…
Глянул солдат из-за печки: клюнуло. Ах ты, в рот тебе тыква!
Подобрался он к старичку, потрусил его за плечико, – пьян, как штопор, ручки-ножки обвисли. Достал солдат из ранца шило да дратву и пришил крепко-накрепко домового к креслу кругом скрозь штаны двойным арестантским швом. Ни в одной швальне лучше не сделают.
Сам шинель у королевской кровати разостлал, рукой дух солдатский разгреб, чтобы королеве не мешало, и спать улегся, как в лагерной палатке.
Просыпается на заре: что за шум такой? Видит, натужился старичок, покраснел рябой кот, возит кресло по хрустальному паркету, отодраться не в силах. А королева понять ничего не может, с постельки головку румяную свесила, то на старичка, то на солдата смотрит, – смех ее разбирает.
– Не извольте, – говорит солдат, – сомневаться! Мы с ним коммерцию в два счета кончим. Эй, – говорит, – господин золотарь, грузовичок свой остановите, разговаривать способнее будет! Вот!
Старичок, конечно, шипит:
– Чем ты меня, пес, с оберточной стороны приклеил?
– Пришил, а не приклеил. Это, друг, покрепче будет. Ну, милый, белый день занимается, некогда с тобой хороводы водить. Умел золотить, умей и раззолачивать. Давай обратное средствие, живо, не то так тут на кресле и иссохнешь.
Старик умный был, видит, что перышко ему под ребро воткнули. Достал из-за пазушки пузырек перламутровый, насупился и подает солдату:
– Подавись!
– Ану-ка-сь, давай сюда и первый золотильный состав.
Оконце приоткрыл, проходящую кошку из кровельного желоба выудил, снял сапог, сунул ее в голенище. Золотильным составом капнул ей под хвост, так кругом золотой циферблат и обозначился. Капнул из перламутистой сткляночки, враз все сошло.
– Ишь ты… Чтоб тебе ежа против шерсти родить!
Чуть он, можно сказать, в присядку не пустился.
Честно-благородно дратву вокруг стариковских штанов подрезал. Вскочил старичок, встряхнулся, как мокрая крыса, и нырнул за портьеру.
Подошел солдат к королевской постели, каблуки вместе, во фронт стал. Королева, конечно; запунцовилась, глазки прикрыла, неудобно ей: хоть он, солдат, заместо лекаря, а все ж мужчина. На пятки ему пальчиком показывает.
Капнул солдат на мизинный палец с исподу, сразу он порозовел, быдто бутон с яблони райской, – теплотой наливается… С полпятки выправил, – сердце стучит нет мочи.
– Дозвольте, ваше королевское величество, передышку сделать, оправиться. Очень меня в жар бросило с непривычки.
На эти слова повела она ласково бровью. А бровь, словно колос пшеничный, прости Господи…  ** * **  
Скоро сказка сказывается, да не скоро дело делается. Короче сказать, родилось у королевы в положенный срок дитё-королевич. Многие давно примечали, что к тому дело шло. Король спервоначалу руками развел, однако потом ничего – обрадовался.
Пирование было, какого, скажем, и в офицерском собрании не бывает. Пили-ели, аж порасстегнулись некоторые. Костей-пробок полную корзину понакидали. Солдат Дундуков на почетном месте, супротив короля сидел. В холе жил после королевиной поправки. Ароматами дворцовыми заведывал, должность ему такую придумали. Кажный день двойная говяжья порция ему шла, папироски курил, не соврать, шесть копеек десяток – «Пажеские». Раздуло его на сладких харчах, словно бугай племенной стал. Многие из служанок девушек интересовались, одна Дуня брови сдвигала, никогда на него и не взглянет.
В полпирование поманил комендант королевский Дундукова пальцем.
Вышли они в прохладительную комнату, комендант по сторонам глянул и громким шопотом говорит:
– Лиса курку скубет, лиса и ответ дает. Дело свое ты, Дундуков, своевременно справил, золотые пятки с королевы, как мозоль, свел. Награждение получил, бессрочный отпуск сполна выслужил. Однако, друг любезный, надоть тебе чичас сундучок собирать, в путь-дорогу отправляться. Маршрут на все четыре стороны. Прогонные – коленом ниже спины из секретного фонда получишь. С Богом, друг! Обмундирование свое второго срока прихватить не забудь. Дезинфекция сделана.
Побагровел солдат, в холодный жар его бросило, однако, спросить насмелился:
– Почему ж такое?
– Потому такое, что у королевича новорожденного пятно мышастое на правом ухе… Понял?
– Пятно я свести могу. Должно, опять домовой…
Сунул ему комендант бессловесно под самые усы светлое походное зеркальце: смотри, мол.
Что ж сытого подчевать? Глянул солдат на свое правое ухо, серьгой замотал.
– Так точно, – говорит, – понял!…
Вышел он на королевский двор, сундучок на ремне через плечо перекинул.
– Эх ты… С пухом, с духом, нос на вздержках… Не хвастай коноплястый – будешь рябенький!
Дуня сверху в окне стоит, мимо смотрит.
Постельные девушки рты ладонями прикрывают, перемигиваются. Вздулся волдырь, да и лопнул!…
Помаршировал солдат по дороге, в сундучке пуговицы перекатываются. Думает: зря это я сразу две пятки свел. Надо было хоть с полпятки золотой оставить. Разговор бы другой был. А впрочем, что ж: может, еще кого подлечить придется, – в другом королевстве.

----------


## Lampada

*СПОРЫ * 
Каждый прав и каждый виноват.
Все полны обидным снисхожденьем
И, мешая истину с глумленьем,
До конца обидеться спешат. 
Эти споры - споры без исхода,
С правдой, с тьмой, с людьми, с самим собой,
Изнуряют тщетною борьбой
И пугают нищенством прихода. 
По домам бессильно разбредаясь,
Мы нашли ли собственный ответ?
Что ж слепые наши "да" и "нет"
Разбрелись, убого спотыкаясь? 
Или мысли наши - жернова?
Или спор - особое искусство,
Чтоб, калеча мысль и теша чувство,
Без конца низать случайные слова? 
Если б были мы немного проще,
Если б мы учились понимать,
Мы могли бы в жизни не блуждать,
Словно дети в незнакомой роще. 
Вновь забытый образ вырастает:
Притаилась Истина в углу,
И с тоской глядит в пустую мглу,
И лицо руками закрывает...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Vn_jbZhohY   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tq4Y7WU_Wfs    
ПРОБУЖДЕНИЕ ВЕСНЫ 
Вчера мой кот взглянул на календарь
И хвост трубою поднял моментально,
Потом подрал на лестницу как встарь,
И завопил тепло и вакханально:
    "Весенний брак, гражданский брак -
    Спешите, кошки, на чердак!" 
И кактус мой - о, чудо из чудес!-
Залитый чаем и кофейной гущей,
Как новый Лазарь, взял да и воскрес
И с каждым днем прет из земли все пуще.
    Зеленый шум... Я поражен,
    "Как много дум наводит он!" 
Уже с панелей слипшуюся грязь,
Ругаясь, скалывают дворники лихие,
Уже ко мне зашел сегодня "князь",
Взял теплый шарф и лыжи беговые...
    "Весна, весна! - пою, как бард,-
    Несите зимний хлам в ломбард". 
Сияет солнышко. Ей-богу, ничего!
Весенняя лазурь спугнула дым и копоть.
Мороз уже не щиплет никого,
Но многим нечего, как и зимою, лопать...
    Деревья ждут... Гниет вода,
    И пьяных больше, чем всегда. 
Создатель мой! Спасибо за весну!
Я думал, что она не возвратится,-
Но... дай сбежать в лесную тишину
От злобы дня, холеры и столицы!
    Весенний ветер за дверьми...
    В кого б влюбиться, черт возьми?

----------


## Lampada

*Наши предки лезли в клети* Саша Черный ,'Потомки', 
перевод на английский АликВагапов 
'Ancestors', SashaChorny, TranslatedbyAlecVagapov  Our ancestors, in cellars, Used to whisper more than once: "It’s so hard… our kids, dear fellows, Will be better off, perchance” 
They had grown, and, like fathers, Got to cellars in hard times Sighing : “Our kids will also See the sunrise after us ". 
Our only consolation Is the following these days: Our kids will be in Mecca If we can’t get to that place. 
Even time has been predicted: Some say hundred years, or more, Meanwhile you can grieve and sorrow And keep mooing like a boor. 
Decorated snooks around, Our world is clean and high ... Hundred years, or two? Hell, never! I’m not Methuselah, am I? 
Like an owl, I am on ruins Of demolished broken gods. In the yet unborn descendants I have neither friends nor foes. 
What I want is little sparkle For myself, while I'm whole, From the tailor to the poet - My appeal is clear to all... 
The descendants… Let them humbly Suffer meeting their fates, Blaspheming their pitch darkness, Pound on the wall their heads!__________________________________________________  __________ *Наши предки лезли в клети*  И шептались там не раз:  "Туго, братцы... видно, дети  Будут жить вольготней нас".  
Дети выросли. И эти  Лезли в клети в грозный час  И вздыхали: "Наши дети  Встретят солнце после нас".  
Нынче так же, как вовеки,  Утешение одно:  Наши дети будут в Мекке,  Если нам не суждено.  
Даже сроки предсказали:  Кто - лет двести, кто - пятьсот,  А пока лежи в печали  И мычи, как идиот.  
Разукрашенные дули,  Мир умыт, причесан, мил...  Лет чрез двести? Черта в стуле!  Разве я Мафусаил?  
Я, как филин, на обломках  Переломанных богов.  В неродившихся потомках  Нет мне братьев и врагов.  
Я хочу немножко света  Для себя, пока я жив,  От портного до поэта -  Всем понятен мой призыв...  
А потомки... Пусть потомки,  Исполняя жребий свой  И кляня свои потемки,  Лупят в стенку головой!

----------


## Lampada

Жизнь бесцветна? Надо, друг мой... Саша Черный (Утешение) Саша Черный ,'Утешение', перевод на английский АликВагапов 
'Consolation', SashaChorny, Translated by Alec Vagapov  *Is life colorless? We have to* Be quite persevering Twice a year, my bosom buddy, You can triumph like a king... 
If, by any chance, somewhere, - Masquerade or somewhere else, In a carriage platform, sort of, Upper deck, or such a place, 
You encounter a person A noble and a simple one, Absolutely independent. Strong, intelligent, live man, 
Go and buy some Bengal lights, and Order flourish to a band, Rub yourself with rose oil liquid, Take a liqueur shower and 
Wear a dress coat for a fortnight, Give out alms to those in need Laugh with bitter perturbation, Cry for joy, perform a deed. 
Once or twice a year – it’s serious, Three and five times – if it’s good. All you’ve got to have, my dear, Is persistence and pursuit. __________________________________________________  __________________  * 
Жизнь бесцветна? Надо, друг мой,* Быть упорным и искать:  Раза два в году ты можешь,  Как король, торжествовать...  
Если где-нибудь случайно, -  В маскараде иль в гостях,  На площадке ли вагона, Иль на палубных досках, -  
Ты столкнешься с человеком  Благородным и простым,  До конца во всем свободным,  Сильным, умным и живым,  
Накупи бенгальских спичек,  Закажи оркестру туш,  Маслом розовым намажься  И прими ликерный душ!  
Десять дней ходи во фраке,  Нищим сто рублей раздай,  Смейся в горьком умиленье  И от радости рыдай...  
Раза два в году - не шутка,  А при счастье - три и пять.  Надо только, друг мой бедный,  Быть упорным и искать.

----------


## Lampada

*Когда никого нет дома * В стёкла смотрит месяц красный,
Все ушли - и я один.
И отлично! И прекрасно!
Очень ясно :
Я храбрее всех мужчин. 
С кошкой Мур, на месяц глядя,
Мы взобрались на кровать:
Месяц - брат наш, 
ветер - дядя,
Вот так дядя!
Звёзды - сёстры,
небо- мать... 
Буду петь я громко-громко!
Буду громко-громко петь,
Чтоб из печки сквозь потёмки
На тесёмке
Не спустился к нам медведь...
Не боюсь ни крыс, ни Буки,
Кочергою в нос его!
Ни хромого чёрта Клуки,
Ни гадюки -
Никого и ничего! 
В небе тучка, как ягнёнок,
В завитушках, в завитках.
Я - не мальчик, я слонёнок,
Я - тигрёнок,
Задремавший в камышах... 
Жду и жду я, жду напрасно -
Колокольчик онемел...
Месяц, брат мой, месяц красный,
Месяц ясный,
Отчего ты побелел? *   
Скрут* 
"Кто живёт под потолком?"
- Гном.
"У него есть борода?"
- Да.
"И манишка , и жилет?"
- Нет.
"Как встаёт он по утрам?"
- Сам
"Кто с ним утром кофе пьёт?"
- Кот.
"И давно он там живёт?"
- Год.
"Кто с ним бегает вдоль крыш?"
- Мышь.
"Ну, а как его зовут?"
- Скрут.
"Он, капризничает ,да?"
- Ни-ког-да!..  
ДЕТЯМ 
Может быть, слыхали все вы — и не раз,
Что на свете есть поэты?
А какие их приметы,
Расскажу я вам сейчас: 
Уж давным-давно пропели петухи...
А поэт еще в постели.
Днем шагает он без цели,
Ночью пишет всё стихи. 
Беззаботный и беспечный, как Барбос,
Весел он под каждым кровом,
И играет звонким словом,
И во всё сует свой нос. 
Он хоть взрослый, но совсем такой, как вы:
Любит сказки, солнце, елки,—
То прилежнее он пчелки,
То ленивее совы. 
У него есть белоснежный, резвый конь,
Конь — Пегас, рысак крылатый,
И на нем поэт лохматый
Мчится в воду и в огонь... 
Ну так вот,— такой поэт примчался к вам:
Это ваш слуга покорный,
Он зовется «Саша Черный»...
Почему? Не знаю сам. 
Здесь для вас связал в букет он, как цветы,
Все стихи при свете свечки.
До свиданья, человечки!—
Надо чайник снять с плиты...
1920   
В РАЮ 
По лиловым дорожкам гуляют газели
И апостол Фома с бородою по грудь...
Ангелята к апостолу вдруг подлетели:
«Что ты, дедушка, бродишь? Расскажи что-нибудь!
Как шалил и играл ты, когда был ребенком?
Расскажи... Мы тебе испечем пирожок...»
Улыбнулся апостол. «Что ж, сядем в сторонке,
Под тенистой смоковницей в тесный кружок. 
Был я мальчик румяный, веселый, как чижик...
По канавам пускал корабли из коры.
Со стены ребятишки кричали мне: «Рыжик!»
Я был рыжий — и бил их, и гнал их с горы.
Прибегал я домой весь в грязи, босоножкой,
Мать смеялась и терла мочалкой меня.
Я пищал, а потом, угостившись лепешкой,
Засыпал до румяного, нового дня». 
— «А потом?» — «А потом я учился там в школе,—
Все качались и пели,— мне было смешно,
И учитель, сердясь, прогонял меня в поле.
Он мне слово, я — два,— и скорей за окно...
В поле я у ручья забирался под мостик,
Рыбок горстью ловил, сразу штук по семи».
Ангелята спросили: «За хвостик?» — «За хвостик!»
Ангелята вздохнули: «Хорошо быть детьми...»
(1921)   
ПРО КАТЮШУ 
На дворе мороз,
В поле плачут волки,
Снег крыльцо занес,
Выбелил все елки...
В комнате тепло,
Печь горит алмазом,
И луна в стекло
Смотрит круглым глазом. 
Катя-Катенька-Катюшка
Уложила спать игрушки:
Куклу безволосую,
Собачку безносую,
Лошадку безногую
И коровку безрогую —
Всех в комок,
В старый мамин чулок
С дыркой,
Чтоб можно было дышать.
«Извольте спать!
А я займусь стиркой...». 
Ай, сколько пены!
Забрызганы стены,
Тазик пищит,
Вода болтается,
Катюша пыхтит,
Табурет качается...
Красные лапки
Полощут тряпки,
Над водою мыльной
Выжимают сильно-пресильно —
И в воду снова!
Готово! 
От окна до самой печки,
Словно белые овечки,
На веревочках висят
В ряд:
Лошадкина жилетка,
Мишкина салфетка,
Собачьи чулочки,
Куклины сорочки,
Пеленка
Куклиного ребенка,
Коровьи штанишки
И две бархатные мышки. 
Покончила Катя со стиркой,
Сидит на полу растопыркой:
Что бы еще предпринять?
К кошке залезть под кровать,
Забросить за печку заслонку
Иль мишку подстричь под гребенку?.
(1921)   
НА ВЕРБЕ 
Солнце брызжет, солнце греет.
Небо — василек.
Сквозь березки тихо веет
Теплый ветерок. 
А внизу всё будки, будки
И людей — что мух.
Каждый всунул в рот по дудке —
Дуй во весь свой дух! 
В будках куклы и баранки,
Чижики, цветы...
Золотые рыбки в банке
Раскрывают рты. 
Всё звончее над шатрами
Вьется писк и гам.
Дети с пестрыми шарами
Тянутся к ларькам. 
«Верба! Верба!» В каждой лапке
Бархатный пучок.
Дед распродал все охапки —
Ловкий старичок! 
Шерстяные обезьянки
Пляшут на щитках.
«Ме-ри-кан-ский житель в склянке
Ходит на руках!!» 
Пудель, страшно удивленный,
Тявкает на всех,
В небо шар взлетел зеленый,
А вдогонку — смех! 
Вот она какая верба!
А у входа в ряд —
На прилавочке у серба
Вафельки лежат.
(1913)   
ИММОРТЕЛИ 
Ты не любишь иммортелей?
А видала ты у кочки
На полянке, возле елей,
Их веселые пучочки?
Каждый пышный круглый венчик
На мохнатой бледной ножке,
Словно желтый тихий птенчик,
А над ним — жуки и мошки...
Мох синеет сизой спинкой,
Муравьи бегут из щелей,
Тот с зерном, а тот с былинкой...
Ты не любишь иммортелей?
Солнцем цвет им дан лимонный,
Елкой — смольный бодрый запах.
По бокам торчат влюбленно
Мухоморы в красных шляпах.
Розы — яркие цыганки,
Лучше, может быть, немного,—
Но и розы и поганки
Из садов того же бога...
Подожди, увянут розы,
Снег засыплет садик тощий
И окно заткнут морозы
Светлой пальмовою рощей...
И, склонившись к иммортелям,
Ты возьмешь их в горсть из вазы,
Вспомнишь солнце, вспомнишь ели,
Лес и летние проказы.
(1921)   
ПЛАКСА 
Визг и слезы. По дорожке
Мчатся голенькие ножки.
Пляшут бантики на юбке,
Нос горит, раскрыты губки.
Вот блоха! 
Уронила с маком пышку,—
Испугалась пе-ту-ха!..
То ли дело быть мальчишкой
Ха-ха-ха!
(1921)   
Зимою всего веселей
Сесть к печке у красных углей,
Лепешек горячих поесть,
В сугроб с голенищами влезть,
Весь пруд на коньках обежать
И бухнуться сразу в кровать. 
Весною всего веселей
Кричать средь зеленых полей,
С барбоской сидеть на холме
И думать о белой зиме,
Пушистые вербы ломать
И в озеро камни бросать. 
А летом всего веселей
Вишневый обкусывать клей,
Купаясь, всплывать на волну,
Гнать белку с сосны на сосну,
Костры разжигать у реки
И в поле срывать васильки... 
Но осень еще веселей!
То сливы сбиваешь с ветвей,
То рвешь в огороде горох,
То взроешь рогатиной мох...
Стучит молотилка вдали —
И рожь на возах до земли...
(1921}   
ПРИСТАВАЛКА 
— Отчего у мамочки
На щеках две ямочки?
— Отчего у кошки
Вместо ручек ножки?
— Отчего шоколадки
Не растут на кроватке?
— Отчего у няни
Волоса в сметане?
— Отчего у птичек
Нет рукавичек?
— Отчего лягушки
Спят без подушки?..
— Оттого, что у моего сыночка
Рот без замочка.
(1912)   
ЧТО КОМУ НРАВИТСЯ 
«Эй, смотри, смотри — у речки
Сняли кожу человечки!» —
Крикнул чижик молодой.
Подлетел и сел на вышке,—
Смотрит: голые детишки
С визгом плещутся водой. 
Чижик клюв раскрыл в волненье,
Чижик полон удивленья:
«Ай, какая детвора!
Ноги — длинные болталки,
Вместо крылышек — две палки,
Нет ни пуха, ни пера!» 
Из-за ивы смотрит заяц
И качает, как китаец,
Удивленной головой:
«Вот умора! Вот потеха!
Нет ни хвостика, ни меха...
Двадцать пальцев! Боже мой. 
А карась в осоке слышит,
Глазки выпучил и дышит,—
«Глупый заяц, глупый чиж!..
Мех и пух, скажи пожалуй...
Вот чешуйки б не мешало!
Без чешуйки, брат, шалишь!»
{1921}   
СЛОН 
«Слоник, слоник, настоящий слон живой,—
Отчего ты всё качаешь головой?» 
— «Оттого что, потому что, потому —
Всё я думаю, дружок, и не пойму... 
Не пойму, что человек, такой малыш,
Посадил меня в клетушку, словно мышь... 
Ох, как скучно головой весь день качать!
Лучше бревна дали б, что ли, потаскать...» 
— «Слоник, слоник, не качай ты головой!
Дай мне лучше поскорее хобот свой... 
Я принес тебе из бархата слона,
Он хоть маленький, но милый. Хочешь? На! 
Можешь мыть его, и нянчить, и лизать...
Ты не будешь головой теперь качать?..»
(1921)   
КТО? 
«Ну-ка, дети!
Кто храбрее всех на свете?»
Так и знал — в ответ все хором нараспев:
«Лев!»
— «Лев? Ха-ха... Легко быть храбрым,
Если лапы шире швабры.
Нет, ни лев, ни слон... Храбрее всех малыш
Мышь!
Сам вчера я видел чудо,
Как мышонок влез на блюдо
И у носа спящей кошки
Не спеша поел все крошки.
Что!»    
МАМИНА ПЕСНЯ 
Синий-синий василек,
Ты любимый мой цветок!
У шумящей желтой ржи
Ты смеешься у межи,
И букашки над тобой
Пляшут радостной гурьбой. 
Кто синее василька?
Задремавшая река?
Глубь небесной бирюзы?
Или спинка стрекозы?
Нет, о нет же... Всех синей
Глазки девочки моей: 
Смотрит в небо по часам,
Убегает к василькам.
Пропадает у реки,
Где стрекозы так легки,—
И глаза ее, ей-ей,
С каждым утром всё синей.
(1921)    
ПЕСНЯ ВЕТРА 
В небе белые овечки...
Гу! Я дунул и прогнал.
Разболтал волну на речке,
Ветку с липы оборвал... 
Покачался на осинке —
Засвистал и марш вперед.
Наклоняй-ка, лес, вершинки —
Еду в город на восход! 
Вею-рею,
Вверх за тучу, вбок и вниз...
Дую-вею,
Вот и город. Эй, очнись! 
Дал старушке под коленку,
С визгом дунул через мост,
Грохнул вывеской о стенку,
Завернул собаке хвост.
Эй, горбун, держи-ка шляпу...
Понеслась вдоль лавок в грязь!..
Вон, вытягивая лапу,
Он бежит за ней, бранясь. 
Вею-рею!
Раскачал все фонари!
Дую-вею!
Кто за мною? Раз, два, три!.. 
Здравствуй, Катя! Ты из школы?
Две косички, кнопкой нос.
Я приятель твой веселый...
Сдернуть шапочку с волос?
Взвею фартучек твой трубкой,
Закручу тебя волчком!
Рассмеялась... Ну и зубки...
Погрозила кулачком... 
Вею-рею!
До свиданья. Надо в лес...
Дую-вею!
Через крыши, вверх всё выше,
Вверх всё выше, до небес! (1921)

----------


## Lampada

Стихи Саши Черного читает Дмитрий Назаров   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yx15xyhqyVw  *Мой роман* 
Кто любит прачку, кто любит маркизу,
        У каждого свой дурман,-
А я люблю консьержкину Лизу,
        У нас - осенний роман. 
Пусть Лиза в квартале слывет недотрогой,-
        Смешна любовь напоказ!
Но все ж тайком от матери строгой
        Она прибегает не раз. 
Свою мандолину снимаю со стенки,
        Кручу залихватски ус...
Я отдал ей все: портрет Короленки
        И нитку зеленых бус. 
Тихонько-тихонько, прижавшись друг к другу,
        Грызем соленый миндаль.
Нам ветер играет ноябрьскую фугу,
        Нас греет русская шаль. 
А Лизин кот, прокравшись за нею,
        Обходит и нюхает пол.
И вдруг, насмешливо выгнувши шею,
        Садится пред нами на стол. 
Каминный кактус к нам тянет колючки,
        И чайник ворчит, как шмель...
У Лизы чудесные теплые ручки
И в каждом глазу - газель. 
Для нас уже нет двадцатого века,
        И прошлого нам не жаль:
Мы два Робинзона, мы два человека,
        Грызущие тихо миндаль. 
Но вот в передней скрипят половицы,
        Раскрылась створка дверей...
И Лиза уходит, потупив ресницы,
        За матерью строгой своей. 
На старом столе перевернуты книги,
        Платочек лежит на полу.
На шляпе валяются липкие фиги,
        И стул опрокинут в углу. 
Для ясности, после ее ухода,
        Я все-таки должен сказать,
Что Лизе - три с половиною года...
        Зачем нам правду скрывать? _1927, Париж_
_______________________________________  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gePQzonTyZs  *Городская сказка*  
Профиль тоньше камеи,
Глаза как спелые сливы,
Шея белее лилеи
И стан как у леди Годивы. 
Деву с душою бездонной,
Как первая скрипка оркестра,
Недаром прозвали мадонной
Медички шестого семестра. 
Пришел к мадонне филолог,
Фаддей Симеонович Смяткин.
Рассказ мой будет недолог:
Филолог влюбился по пятки. 
Влюбился жестоко и сразу
В глаза ее, губы и уши,
Цедил за фразою фразу,
Томился, как рыба на суше. 
Хотелось быть ее чашкой,
Братом ее или теткой,
Ее эмалевой пряжкой
И даже зубной ее щеткой!.. 
"Устали, Варвара Петровна?
О, как дрожат ваши ручки!"-
Шепнул филолог любовно,
А в сердце вонзились колючки. 
"Устала. Вскрывала студента:
Труп был жирный и дряблый.
Холод... Сталь инструмента.
Руки, конечно, иззябли. 
Потом у Калинкина моста
Смотрела своих венеричек.
Устала: их было д*о* ста.
Что с вами? Вы ищете спичек? 
Спички лежат на окошке.
Ну, вот. Вернулась обратно,
Вынула почки у кошки
И зашила ее аккуратно. 
Затем мне с подругой достались
Препараты гнилой пуповины.
Потом... был скучный анализ:
Выделенье в моче мочевины... 
Ах, я! Прошу извиненья:
Я роль хозяйки забыла -
Коллега! Возьмите варенья,-
Сама сегодня варила". 
Фаддей Симеонович Смяткин
Сказал беззвучно: "Спасибо!"
А в горле ком кисло-сладкий
Бился, как в неводе рыба. 
Не хотелось быть ее чашкой,
Ни братом ее и ни теткой,
Ни ее эмалевой пряжкой,
Ни зубной ее щеткой!  _<1909>_ ________________________________   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Is7MPmA2QYg  *Недоразумение*  
Она была поэтесса,
Поэтесса бальзаковских лет.
А он был просто повеса,
Курчавый и пылкий брюнет.
Повеса пришел к поэтессе.
В полумраке дышали духи,
На софе, как в торжественной мессе,
Поэтесса гнусила стихи:
"О, сумей огнедышащей лаской
Всколыхнуть мою сонную страсть.
К пене бедер, за алой подвязкой
Ты не бойся устами припасть!
Я свежа, как дыханье левкоя,
О, сплетем же истомности тел!.."
Продолжение было такое,
Что курчавый брюнет покраснел.
Покраснел, но оправился быстро
И подумал: была не была!
Здесь не думские речи министра,
Не слова здесь нужны, а дела...
С несдержанной силой кентавра
Поэтессу повеса привлек,
Но визгливо-вульгарное: "Мавра!!"
Охладило кипучий поток.
"Простите...- вскочил он,- вы сами..."
Но в глазах ее холод и честь:
"Вы смели к порядочной даме,
Как дворник, с объятьями лезть?!"
Вот чинная Мавра. И задом
Уходит испуганный гость.
В передней растерянным взглядом
Он долго искал свою трость...
С лицом белее магнезии
Шел с лестницы пылкий брюнет:
Не понял он новой поэзии
Поэтессы бальзаковских лет.  _<1909>_

----------


## Lampada

*Читает Михаил Полицеймако.**Снежная баба*  Воробьи в кустах дерутся. Светит солнце, снег — как пух. В васильковом небе вьются Хороводы снежных мух. Гриша дома, у окошка. Скучно в комнате играть! Даже, вон, лентяйка кошка С печки в сад ушла гулять. Няня гладит маме юбку... «Гриша, Гриша, ты — куда?» Влез он в валенки и в шубку, Шапку в руки и айда!  Руки в тёплых рукавичках, Под лопатой снег пищит... Снег на лбу и на ресничках, Снег щекочет, снег смешит... Вырос снег копной мохнатой, Гриша бегает кругом, То побьёт бока лопатой, То, пыхтя, катает ком... Фу, устал. Ещё немножко! Брови — два пучка овса... Глазки — угли, нос — картошка, А из ёлки — волоса. Вот так баба! Восхищенье. Гриша пляшет. «Ай-да-да!» Воробьи от удивленья Разлетелись кто куда. В тихой детской так тепло, Стёкла снегом замело. Синеглазая луна Вылезает из окна... Ветер прыгает по крыше... Отчего не спится Грише? Встал с кровати босиком (Ай, как скользко на полу!) И по комнате бегом Поскорей-скорей к стеклу: За окном — сосульки льду... Страшно холодно в саду! Баба, бедная, не спит, Посинела и дрожит. Раз! Одеться Грише — миг. В угол шмыг, Взял в охапку Кофту, дедушкину шапку, Старый коврик с сундука, Два платка, Чью-то юбку из фланели (Что тут думать в самом деле!) И скорей-скорее в сад, Через бревна и ухабы, Через дворницкую Шавку, Через скользкую канавку. Добежал и сел у бабы: «Вот! Принёс тебе наряд... Одевайся... Раз и раз! Десять градусов сейчас»... Ветер смолк. В саду светло... Гриша бабу всю закутал, Торопился, перепутал — Всё равно, ведь ей тепло: Будет юбка на груди Или кофта позади... «До свиданья! Спи теперь». Гриша марш домой — и в дверь, Пробежал вдоль коридора, Вмиг разделся, скоро-скоро, И, довольный, — хлоп в кровать, Спать!  1917

----------


## Lampada

*      Перед сном  * Каждый вечер перед сном
Прячу голову в подушку:
Из подушки лезет гном
И везет на тачке хрюшку,
А за хрюшкою дракон,
Длинный, словно макарона...
За драконом - красный слон,
Hа слоне сидит ворона,
Hа вороне - стрекоза,
Hа стрекозке - тетя Даша...
Чуть прижму рукой глаза -
И сейчас же все запляшут!
Искры прыгают снопом,
Колесом летят ракеты,
Я смотрю, лежу ничком
И тихонько ем конфеты.
Сердцу жарко, нос горит,
По ногам бегут мурашки,
Тьма кругом, как страшный кит,
Подбирается к рубашке...
Тише мышки я тогда.
Зашуршишь - и будет баня:
Hяня хитрая, - беда.
Все подсмотрит эта няня!
"Спи, вот встану, погоди!"
Даст щелчка по одеялу,
А ослушаешься - жди
И нашлепает, пожалуй!

----------


## Lampada

*Алексей Девотченко* в моноспектакле "Концерт Саши Черного для фортепиано с артистом"    Музыка Э.Массне, Л. ван Бетховена, М.Огинского, И.Штрауса, С.Рахманинова, А.Девотченко  *Спектакль создан по стихам Саши Черного*

----------


## Lampada

*Есть горячее солнце...*    Читает советский и российский актёр театра и кино, лауреат Государственной премии СССР (1986), 
заслуженный артист России (1995) Сергей Станиславович Бехтерев (1958-200 ::    ---Есть горячее солнце, наивные дети, Драгоценная радость мелодий и книг. Если нет - то ведь были, ведь были на свете И Бетховен, и Пушкин, и Гейне, и Григ...  Есть незримое творчество в каждом мгновеньи - В умном слове, в улыбке, в сиянии глаз. Будь творцом! Созидай золотые мгновенья - В каждом дне есть раздумье и пряный экстаз...  Бесконечно позорно в припадке печали Добровольно исчезнуть, как тень на стекле. Разве Новые Встречи уже отсияли? Разве только собаки живут на земле?  Если сам я угрюм, как голландская сажа* (Улыбнись, улыбнись на сравненье мое!), Этот черный румянец - налет от дренажа, Это Муза меня подняла на копье.  Подожди! Я сживусь со своим новосельем - Как весенний скворец запою на копье! Оглушу твои уши цыганским весельем! Дай лишь срок разобраться в проклятом тряпье.  Оставайся! Так мало здесь чутких и честных... Оставайся! Лишь в них оправданье земли. Адресов я не знаю - ищи неизвестных, Как и ты неподвижно лежащих в пыли.  Если лучшие будут бросаться в пролеты, Скиснет мир от бескрылых гиен и тупиц! Полюби безотчетную радость полета... Разверни свою душу до полных границ.  Будь женой или мужем, сестрой или братом, Акушеркой, художником, нянькой, врачом, Отдавай - и, дрожа, не тянись за возвратом: Все сердца открываются этим ключом.  Есть еще острова одиночества мысли - Будь умен и не бойся на них отдыхать. Там обрывы над темной водою нависли - Можешь думать... и камешки в воду бросать...  А вопросы... Вопросы не знают ответа - Налетят, разожгут и умчатся, как корь. Соломон нам оставил два мудрых совета: Убегай от тоски и с глупцами не спорь.  
(1910г.)

----------


## Lampada

*СОВЕРШЕННО ВЕСЕЛАЯ ПЕСНЯ*
      (Полька) 
Левой, правой, кучерявый,
Что ты ерзаешь, как черт?
Угощение на славу,
Музыканты - первый сорт.
      Вот смотри:
      Раз, два, три.
Прыгай, дрыгай до зари. 
Ай, трещат мои мозоли
И на юбке позумент!
Руки держит, как франзоли,
А еще интеллигент.
      Ах, чудак,
      Ах, дурак!
Левой, правой, - вот так-так! 
Трим-ти, тим-ти - без опаски,
Трим-тим-тим - кружись вперед!
Что в очки запрятал глазки?
Разве я, топ-топ, урод?
      Топ-топ-топ,
      Топ-топ-топ...
Оботри платочком лоб. 
Я сегодня без обеда,
И не надо - ррри-ти-ти.
У тебя-то, буквоеда,
Тоже денег не ахти?
      Ну и что ж -
      Наживешь.
И со мной, топ-топ, пропьешь. 
Думай, думай - не поможет!
Сорок бед - один ответ:
Из больницы на рогоже
Стащат черту на обед.
      А пока,
      Ха-ха-ха,
Не толкайся под бока! 
Все мы люди-человеки...
Будем польку танцевать.
Даже нищие-калеки
Не желают умирать.
      Цок-цок-цок
      Каблучок,
Что ты морщишься, дружок? 
Ты ли, я ли - всем не сладко,
Знаю, котик, без тебя.
Веселись же хоть украдкой,
Танцы - радость, книжки - бя.
      Лим-тим-тись,
      Берегись.
Думы к черту, скука - брысь! _1910_

----------


## Lampada

*Обстановочка*  Автор слов: Саша Черный        Ревет сынок, побит за двойку с плюсом,
Жена на локоны взяла последний рубль,
Супруг, убитый лавочкой и флюсом,
Подсчитывает месячную убыль. 
Трещат на счетах жалкие копейки -
Покупка зонтика и дров пробила брешь,
А розовый капор из бумазейки
Бросает в пот склонившуюся плешь. 
Над головой посвистывает чижик,
Хоть птичка божия не кушала с утра.
На блюде киснет одинокий рыжик,
А водка выпита до капельки вчера. 
Дочурка ставит под кроватью кошке клизму,
В наплыве счастья приоткрывши рот,
А кошка, мрачному поддавшись пессимизму,
Трагичным голосом взволнованно орет. 
Безбровая сестра в облезшей кацавейке
Насилует простуженный рояль,
А за стеной жиличка-белошвейка
Поет романс "Пойми мою печаль". 
Как не понять? На кухне тараканы,
Оставив хлеб, задумались слегка,
В буфете дребезжат сочувственно стаканы
И сырость капает слезами с потолка.

----------

